# Deep Dropin' with Capt. Ronnie on HOG WILD!!



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Had a great 2 day trip with Capt. Ronnie Hougue on Hog Wild. Started in shallower with a limit of huge snapper then off shore for some of the wierdest fish I've ever seen. We had Tile fish, Golden Tilefish,and a 2 day limit of Snowies, Yellow Edge grouper, and at least 22 huge Barrelfish. Also caught 20 or so Sea Bass in the 2 pound range. I've got great pics but can't seem to get them to post. As the sun sank the first day Ronnie threw a huge whole fillet on the egg and man what a meal with a great crew. 








This is the end result. Got it to post finally. I will add more photo's to the post to see who can name these deep water critters!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Whats this??*








We caught approx. 20. Man they fight all the way up!!









I caught 2 of these. UGGGGLY but they were delishous!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*More wierd fish*








Somebody know what this is called??








We caught about 20 of these and they eat very well!!!


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job! i have got to book him one day...that's a mess of fish right there...


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Grouper*








Our Captain with a fine example of a snowy







My son Daniel with a nice Yellowedge!!!


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Electric reels on Hog Wild*

See how this link works.


----------



## killrjenkins (Nov 5, 2008)

the 1st whats this pic is what we call a barrell grouper. Tasty critter
2nd is cusk eel. Tasty as well
Not sure on the others. One is a snapper but not sure what the name is.
Great catch and very cool pics.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

i love the report and conversation at Paradise.... but I added another to my bucket list............. TILE FISH. those are just beautiful. I want my lower bathroom to be in TILE FISH. OH my.... dreams........ great trip and hope your enjoy more!!!!! way to go TIME:thumbup:


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Snapper video*





 
Try this link also for snapper footage.


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

long tail bass? is the last pic of wierd fish

or that's what I've heard them called


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*More deep fish*








A barrel of barrelfish







Nice Golden Tile

Sorry to strech this out but can only upload 2 pics at a time!!


----------



## 2nd sandbar (Mar 16, 2009)

OMG - what a great report...


----------



## user10309 (Sep 28, 2009)

Tim, looks like everyone had fun, great pics and nice video.
I would like to make it out there some day to try that deep droping stuff. 
Thanks for sharing.. Tight Lines....


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

This was a great trip. Thanks to Ronnie and Sean for putting us on the fish. I will have the video on the Outcast show this Sunday.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Never seen a few of those, I'm guessing most of that was on electric reels?


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

that looks like fun i've been wanting to go on hog wild


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

all the long eel looking ones look like their bearded brotula and yes they are delicious


----------

